# activar segundo nucleo turion 64x2



## mrninja (Jul 19, 2012)

buenas tardes señores,,, espero que esta sea la seccion correspondiente para aclarar esta duda que me esta dejando calvo " aun mas jejeje" 

bueno al grano,, poseo una lap compaq presario V3417LA la cual hace unos días le cambie la pasta térmica ya que se empezaba a calentar un poco mas de lo normal (raro en estos equipos) y siguiendo el tuto que se encuentra en este foro descubrí una que otra cosa que desconocía por completo, así k aprovecho también para dar gracias por lo mismo, el problema que tengo actualmente es que originalmente esta lap vienen con un procesador sempron a 1.8 , y pues ya que tenia que desarmarla completamente pues dado que los picos de temperatura me los daba justo cuando se encontraba al 100% de su capacidad según el everest y el speed fan, pues decidi adquirir un nuevo y mejor procesador , en este caso un turion 64 X 2 , que segun el everest y la tabla que tengo es de 2 Gh x 2,, así k procedí a instalar el nuevo procesador de soquet s1 igual que el anterior y todo normal, la maquina prendió bien, trabaja un poco mas rapida peroooooooooo,,, según el everest solo esta trabajando un núcleo y no los dos osea o tengo multitasking de todos modos,, la bios la actualice a la ultima versión que viene en la page de hp y que es la F,3D , la bios si me dice que esta instalado un turion 64 x2, en el administrador de dispositivos me marca tambien dos procesadores turion 64 x2, pero ni el everest ni el speed fan me detectan los dos nucleos, solo me detectan uno, y pues digamos que haciendo casi lo mismo que con el antiguo pues este tambien se va al 100% en algunos momentos y pues para acabar pronto estoy casi igual que al principio  , les dejo mas o menos las especificaciones del equipo para ver si me pueden echar la mano:

Tipo de procesador	Mobile DualCore AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)
ID de la marca de AMD	059Fh  (Turion 64 X2 TL-60)
Identificador de la plataforma	DBh  (Socket S1g1)
Nombre de la Placa Base	Wistron 30B5
Puente Norte: nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (C51M)
Puente Norte: AMD Hammer DDR2 IMC
Puente Sur: nVIDIA nForce 430 (MCP51)
4G ram 
bios phoenix --- version f3d
windows 7 ultimate 32 bits

si requieren alguna info + pues solo pidanla,, estoy pensando seriamente estas cosas
1.- resetear la bios para ver si me toma los dos nucleos
2.- instalarle win 7 profesional alfin aki lo tengo con su licencia original comprada y todo para ver si asi ya puedo disfrutar de los dos nucleos,, el problema aki seria volver a reinstalar tooodos mis programas y cosas asi, y lo que me detiene por el momento son unos programas para las interfaces de nissan k me costaron muchisimo echar a jalar en seven y mi itunes ya que al reinstalarlo y tratar de sincronizar mis dispositivos (iphone,ipad,ipod) pues me va a pedir que borre todo ya que fueron sincronizados a otro equipo (aunque sea el mismo pero con win nuevo)
3.- tratar de buscar otra actualizacion de la bios ya que les recuerdo que yo actualice desde la page oficial de hp por que la page de poenix me redirecciona a un enlace externo k es de pago

bueno basta de choros y vervos, y espero sus comentarios, regaños , jalones de greñas no por que ando rapado jeje, muchas gracias y disculpen todo el vervo pero para poder exponer bien una pregunta hay que exponer primero el tema completo creo yo

pd: si no va aki este tema pido de favor a los moderadores que si me lo pueden mover a la seccion correspondiente gracias nuevamente 

atte: mr.ninja


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 19, 2012)

Si el sistema operativo es el mismo que estaba instalado antes de la actualización de procesador es altamente probable que no cargue el soporte de kernel de multiprocesador.

No me fijé las posibilidades de actualización de ese equipo, pero si has confirmado que le dá soporte a un Turión al 100 % entonces el problema es el Win, con volver a instalarlo alcanza, no lo instales encima, formatea.

.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 19, 2012)

Hijo mio, la Compaq V3400 series maximo soporta procesadores TL-58 1.8Ghz, a partir de la V3500 en adelante es que soporta hasta el TL-68 2.4Ghz. El problema que tienes es por el consumo que tiene el TL-60, no activa, ni activará los 2 nucleos debido al VRM, no soporta la carga. Saludos...


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2012)

trata de  forzar  desde el msconfig>boot.ini>avanzadas>numproc=2

pero esos equipos son muy malos se puede desoldar  el chipset
  el  turion calienta mucho


----------



## mrninja (Jul 20, 2012)

gracias por sus respuestas señores,, checare que es lo que puedo hacer,, creo que mientras le pondre nuevamente el sempron, y cambiare el turion por un tl58,, aunque un amigo hace tiempo tuvo una igual a mi lap y le hiso el swap a tl60 y no tubo mayores problemas,, por eso lo hice yo pero ami si me dio problemas jeje,, desconocia que no era soportado para mi placa y bios, bueno ya los tendre al tanto de lo que pase,, gracias nuevamente 

pd: ya lo habia intentado desde msconfig pero solo aparece 1 , aunque en el administrador de dispositivos esten los dos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2012)

mrninja dijo:


> pd: ya lo habia intentado desde msconfig pero solo aparece 1 , aunque en el administrador de dispositivos esten los dos



Si en el administrador de dispositivos aparecen los dos, re-instala y deja de perder tiempo, ese es todo el problema.

.-


----------



## mrninja (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmm,, tu crees, es *que* como dice el brother *que* no es soportado pues se me hizo lógico, y con eso d*e* tener *que* echarle un round con mis interfaces de escabro automotriz y con el bendito iTunes para sincronizar mis dispositivos pues me daba flojera la verdad, pero t*e* haré caso, ya si no, pues sirve *que* limpio mi ma*qui*na je je gracias y cuidece


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2012)

A mi también se me hizo lógico pero hay que rendirse ante la evidencia, el administrador de dispositivos puede mentirte detectando dispositivos y no mostrarlos como detectados, pero hay algo en que no falla, si los muestra es porque existen y los reconoció, en esto no falla, no inventa dispositivos, eso es seguro.

La falla de no darle soporte al segundo nucleo a pesar de estar detectado en el administrador de dispositivos se debe a que en tiempo de instalación, windows, carga en ese momento, el soporte para un nucleo o varios (depende de lo que haya detectado) y es distinto en cada caso.

Para un nucleo carga - NTOSKRNL.EXE
Para multiples nucleos carga - NTKRNLMP.EXE

En la web creo haber visto procedimientos para no re-instalar y cargar el kernel adecuado.

De puro porfiado... revisaste bien como te dijo *analogico *en el *MSCONFIG* ? *tildando* la casilla */NUMPROC=*   y buscar si aparece en el desplegable el numero 2?

.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 20, 2012)

mrninja dijo:


> desconocia que no era soportado para mi placa y bios


Pues no, no es compatible. Lo puedes apreciar aquí en el manual de servicio de ese equipo:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035667.pdf

Ahora, si quieres forzar a desbloquear el otro nucleo con "brujerías" atente a las conseguiencias...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Soy enemigo declarado de las brujerias tecnicas a muerte y no veo brujeria alguna en este caso, la evidencia hasta el momento es que lo ha detectado el administrador de dispositivos y yendo al manual veo que ese procesador está listado, *algo seguro se me escapa pero no me estoy dando cuenta que es*.
Para peor, el manual dá un listado de procesadores "montados" segun el modelo y no un listado de "soportados"

El soporte para multiprocesamiento simétrico, SMP, no tiene ambiguedades y es muy conocida la migracion a multicore y su problemática.

Resumiendo:
1) Está reconocido por el administrador de dispositivos.
2) Aparece en el listado de modelos

No encuentro la brujería técnica, tal vez lo que exista, sea una naciente caza de brujas que es sutilmente diferente.

.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 20, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Para peor, el manual dá un listado de procesadores "montados" segun el modelo y no un listado de "soportados"


Ahora que leo, TL60 es el máximo que soporta  si no reconoció el otro nucleo, seguramente es porque está usando una de esas versiones "recortadas" de windows, a las que le quitan funciones, drivers y quien sabe que mas cosas para hacerlo mas ligero (Aunque sumamente inestable). Si usa ese tipo de windows, nunca montará el driver del procesador...


----------



## mrninja (Jul 20, 2012)

tssss como no lei antes esto jejeje,,, bueno les traigo los nuevo que paso jejeje,,

para empezar pues estaba haciendo el respaldo de mi unidad C y mientras me puse a desarmar la lap de mi sobrino *que* se le rompio un soporte de el moni*t*or,, y aprobechando que tenia la pistola de calor pues me puse a reparar mi xox y mi play3 jeje y otra lap de una tia,, en eso vi *que* el prosesador de la lap de mi sobrino es un turion tl-56 de 1.6 y dije,, " si a mi no me sirve el de 2gh y a mi me sirve el tl-56 de el pues hacemos change y todos contentos,, pero cual es mi sorpresa k tampoco jala el segundo nucleo  ,,,, asi *que* no hay de otra,, a formatear C " que gracias a dios tengo particionado mi disco duro en 3 asi mi respaldo sera mucho mas rapido jeje, 

pd: gracias a todos por sus comentarios,, no cabe duda que aun existimos gente que siempre queremos ayudar a los demas ,, ahh pero ya no se peleen señores jeje 

pd2: me tarde 45 minutos en cambiar los prosesadores de la v3417 a la toshiba y vice versa , no se si sea mucho o sea poco hay ustedes diganme,, aclaro empece a contar el tiempo desde que apague la compaq hasta el momento en el que aprete el boton power y tomando en cuenta que se tubieron que limpiar los pocesadores y cambiandoles su pasta termica



ahhh y mi windows es 100% original, comprado y todo el rollo por que originalmente mi ma*qu*ina, la de mi sobrino y la de mi hermano tenian vista y como no me gusta vista y xp ya se me hacia un poco viejito compramos 4 win7 nuevos originales y en su cajita por $1000 por que le sobraron a un amigo que compro un monton para una empresa y ya no los utilizo jejeje


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Al final era lo dicho en la primer respuesta que obtuviste, cuanto te hubieras ahorrado y encima estas con un procesador mas chico.

.-


----------



## mrninja (Jul 21, 2012)

Pues lo del procesador es lo d*e* menos, ya se lo cambie otra vez je je, pero como no me gusta *qu*edarme con las dudas pues probé todo lo posible hasta llegar a una solución definitiva, y sirve *que* queda a la postre por si alguien algún día se pregunta lo mismo, al rato formato C y les cuento *que* paso


----------

